# Mossberg 500 project



## rnfarley (Feb 8, 2013)

I just finished the paint job...would change a few things next time, but I'm happy for now. What do you think?

View attachment 714917
View attachment 714918


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks real good.


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Feb 8, 2013)

Man that is nice, wish I had that kind of talent I have a shotgun I'd like to do.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks good to me.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Feb 9, 2013)

do you mind me asking why you are selling it?

Nice looking paint job.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 9, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Feb 9, 2013)

Wanna do my 870?


----------



## guesswho (Feb 10, 2013)

Did you use Krylon or duracoat?


----------



## rnfarley (Feb 18, 2013)

WGSNewnan said:


> do you mind me asking why you are selling it?
> 
> Nice looking paint job.



Sorry for the delay - I'm selling so I can try it again on another gun and change a few things


----------



## rnfarley (Feb 18, 2013)

gtmcwhorter said:


> Wanna do my 870?



Not sure I'm ready to try it on someone else's yet  If you want to try it yourself, I wrote a post about it here: 

http://www.rusticman.com/2013/02/mossberg-500-project-how-to-paint-a-shotgun/


----------



## rnfarley (Feb 18, 2013)

guesswho said:


> Did you use Krylon or duracoat?



Krylon, and then acrylic paint for the brush. Sealed it with acrylic enamel.


----------

